
Facebook Signs Deals with Media Companies, Celebrities for Facebook Live - redcastle
http://www.wsj.com/articles/facebook-signs-deals-with-media-companies-celebrities-for-facebook-live-1466533472
======
alistproducer2
Facebook Live's API is a mess. The docs have rotted links. Webhooks don't work
unless your app has explicit permission for the API, which you need to go
through app review to get. How do you submit an app for review that you
haven't been able to test for lack of permissions? No one at FB seems to know
what's going on with the Live API.

